# The Strangers



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone seen it or going to see it?


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, it is ok - a bit slow..... they are going to sell tons of licensed masks though


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

This is supposed to save the falling Horror Movie business, good plot and everything.

I tried to get in last weekend but the person over 17 has to go in with you I thought it would work 

I'm going this weekend with my friend so i'll tell you my opinion


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Loved every single bit of it. . . until the end.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Valleyscare said:


> Loved every single bit of it. . . until the end.


I've heard that from several sources. Seems to be the case with a lot of movies lately. I think it might be from the American filmmaking conundrum of providing a tidy wrapped pat little ending but still leave it open for a sequel... both crimes in my book...

Anyway haven't seen this one yet. I probably will when it hits DVD.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just saw it...eh, it's alright. Alot of suspense...almost all of it is suspense, at points I wanted it to move forward a little quicker, there's only so much watching a person standing there breathing scared and looking around I can take before I get up and do something else. The ending..I don't want to give it away, but it's very formalaic with regards to setting up a sequel. Rent it, don't waste your good theatre money on this one.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe I'll see this around Halloween.


----------

